# dark bald spot and skin allergy or ?



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

first of all I like to apologize for my English is really not that good. 

anyway I have been trying to figure out what is wrong with my 6 years old golden (name Meadow) itching problem. I already took her to 4 vets and apparently no one can figure out what is causing her itching. They already did skin scrape, cultured her fur and other test that I already forgot what they called it. 

sad to say here in our country there is no allergy testing for dogs available. I've tried switching dog food brands and also tried preparing home cooked meal for her and nothing seems to really helped a lot. Her itching did lessen on Acana Pacifica dog food. 

I'm also giving her Megaderm, Indiet supplement and Virgin coconut oil (on her food)

anyway my main concern now is acouple of years ago I saw this black bald spot under her chin and near her neck. this is where she normally scratches. I don't even know how to describe this or what this black bald spot is called. (the white thingy is an ointment Nustock to be exact)










anyone know what this black/dark bald is called ? or even how do I describe it ? also any suggestion what I can use to help the regrowth of fur on this area?

thanks in advance.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like Alopecia to me. I would have a full thyroid panel ran and test for Cushings disease as well

Black Skin Disease in Dogs - Alopecia X


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmmm thanks ! Will take her to the vet this weekend for the thyroid panel test.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Your English is fine. Hopefully you'll get some suggestions. Does your dog wear a collar that could be rubbing and irritating and wearing off the fur and causing the dog to scratch?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

poor baby. I have never seen anything like this. Our Jack had Lupus but that normally starts attacking the nose and facial area. Only later on he developed it on his tail. The hair on his face grew back but white instead of black. The hair on the tail never grew back.
I am no vet but have your vet checked into any autoimmune skin diseases - pemphigus?


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

TheZ's said:


> Your English is fine. Hopefully you'll get some suggestions. Does your dog wear a collar that could be rubbing and irritating and wearing off the fur and causing the dog to scratch?


thanks!

So far its just flea collar. but the collar is quite loose. But even before the flea collar she already had that spot. 



Claudia M said:


> poor baby. I have never seen anything like this. Our Jack had Lupus but that normally starts attacking the nose and facial area. Only later on he developed it on his tail. The hair on his face grew back but white instead of black. The hair on the tail never grew back.
> I am no vet but have your vet checked into any autoimmune skin diseases - pemphigus?


I will have to ask our vet about the test for autoimmune skin diseases if it is available here. but I doubt they have that here.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am assuming that for any autoimmune disease they would run a bloodwork (sometimes it is tricky - since Jack's bloodwork came back normal it was harder to diagnose - our vet referred couple different specialists), urine, skin biopsy.
Also history - for example Jack started losing weight, had fever and was walking funny.
With the Lupus we had him on Prednisone. It also affected him more in the summer times due to more sun exposure.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Have they tested for a staph infection? Anytime I see black skin like that, I immediately think staph.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> I am assuming that for any autoimmune disease they would run a bloodwork (sometimes it is tricky - since Jack's bloodwork came back normal it was harder to diagnose - our vet referred couple different specialists), urine, skin biopsy.
> Also history - for example Jack started losing weight, had fever and was walking funny.
> With the Lupus we had him on Prednisone. It also affected him more in the summer times due to more sun exposure.


sadly I don't think we have a specialist vet here in our country except for maybe one who is specialize in hip dysplasia. 

Before we had to go to a human doctor (opthamologist) coz one of our dog who have and eye problem. I did ask several vets about specialist they said chances that we have a specialist vet in our country is slim to none.  

another thing is most of the vet hospital/clinics here send out their blood works to other laboratory. I think 90% of the vets here don't have their own lab. 



Finn's Fan said:


> Have they tested for a staph infection? Anytime I see black skin like that, I immediately think staph.


haven't had her tested for that but I don't think that maybe it. she never showed any of the symptoms except maybe for the itching part. but I could be wrong.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It looks like ichthyosis, which is a genetic disease in goldens. If you search this website, you will find some good threads about it, and a few pictures. A google search will provide more information.
There is a DNA test for ichthyosis, which many vets are not familiar with. The test has to be sent out to France, even from here in the USA. You might want to ask about that.


----------

